# Marlowe: Konzert in Spandau 20.09.08



## Marlowe (2. Sep. 2008)

Ihr Lieben!

Am o.a. Termin gibt meine Rockcombo STILL NO DOUBT ein Konzert
im JWD in Spandau/Eiswerder.

Da ich da den flotten Darm zupfe (Gitarre), kann man es getrost jetzt schon
das WOODSTOCK DEUTSCHLANDS nennen.:beeten 


Erscheint zahlreich, ihr Gesegneten!

Sir Marlowe


----------



## Dodi (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Marlowe: Konzert in Spandau 20.09.08*

 Marlowe,

dann wünsch' ich Dir viel Spaß und zahlreiche Besucher!


----------



## Inken (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Marlowe: Konzert in Spandau 20.09.08*

 Marlowe!

Eiswerder? Ihr spielt auf der Insel?  

Ist aber leider doch etwas weit. 

Aber wenn ihr mal in Bremerhaven seid, bestimmt!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Marlowe: Konzert in Spandau 20.09.08*



			
				Pima schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber leider doch etwas weit.
> Aber wenn ihr mal in Bremerhaven seid, bestimmt!



 das ist ja fast noch weiter weg ... kommt doch mal nach Rhoihesse - die Musikausschnitte auf Eurer Homepage klingen echt     das würden wir gerne mal live hören ...

Auf jeden Fall wünschen wir einen super Gig in der Hauptstadt ....


----------



## Trautchen (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Marlowe: Konzert in Spandau 20.09.08*

Hi, 20.09.? 

Hab ´ich mir vorgemerkt.... 
Bin bestimmt dabei. Coole Location.


----------



## Marlowe (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Marlowe: Konzert in Spandau 20.09.08*

Danke für lieben Wünsche!


@ Anke:  Dann sag doch mal "Moin" nach dem Gig, damit ich weiß, wer Du bist.


Übrigens: Der riesige Rausschmeißer an der Tür ist auch Gartenteichbesitzer,
dem sieht man es genauso wenig an wie mir. 

Freu mich,

Marlowe


----------



## Trautchen (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Marlowe: Konzert in Spandau 20.09.08*

Hi, na mach´ich doch glatt.  Aber hoffentlich quatsche ich mich dann nicht schon an der Tür fest.... und schaffe es dann nicht mehr pünktlich bis zu Euch


----------



## Marlowe (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Marlowe: Konzert in Spandau 20.09.08*

Laßt alle Umzüge dieser Welt ausfallen und euch enterben,

denn STILL NO DOUBT spült! 



Marlowe


----------



## rainthanner (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Marlowe: Konzert in Spandau 20.09.08*

Hallo Marlowe, 

hab mal eben in zwei "Hörproben" auf eurer HP reingelauscht. 

Erinnerte mir sofort an die Soloprojekte von Glenn Hughes. 



Gefällt mir und wäre es in meiner Gegend - ich würde hingeh`n.  




Gruß Rainer, 
der selbst 20 Jahre lang richtige Handwerksmusik machte.


----------



## Marlowe (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Marlowe: Konzert in Spandau 20.09.08*

Das ist ja nur noch genial!

Es gibt jemanden, der DEEP PURPLE - Leute kennt!

Der Hughes hat damals dem David Coverdale richtig Zunder gegeben, aber durch die Unterschiedlichkeit der Stimmen war die Kombination doch recht gelungen.

Hughes letzte Projekte finde ich genial, der kann es.


Ich widme diesen Gig in Berlin `mal wieder Bon Scott, dem wahren AC/DC-Sangesmann.

Sprich mich an, wenn der Gig vorüber ist. Ich schnack immer noch gern mit Dir und den anderen Bajuwaren.1 

Die Anke und die Blumenelse lassen mich absichtlich im Stich, aber da muß ich durch.  

Ich reise mit dem Drummer und unserem Sänger schon am Vortag an, damit wir uns im JWD "einen geben" können.

Ich freue mich schon wieder tierisch auf den Dialekt der Berliner, und die lachen sowieso immer, wenn ich etwas sage. Angeblich soll auch ich einen Schlag "Norddeutsch" in der Stimme haben.


Keep on rocking und MOIN!


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Marlowe (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Marlowe: Konzert in Spandau 20.09.08*

Ich gehe natürlich davon aus, dass Du jede Distanz überwindest,

um diesen Kulturschock erleben zu dürfen!


----------



## Trautchen (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Marlowe: Konzert in Spandau 20.09.08*

He Marlow  , mach mal langsam,

sollte unser Beitrag beim Umzug nicht mehr vonnöten sein - und damit ist durchaus zu rechnen, weil die fangen heute schon an - 

*bin ich da*!

 

Auch für Bon Scott...


----------



## ouzo (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Marlowe: Konzert in Spandau 20.09.08*

Hi Marlowe,

haste denn schon gehört in welche Städte ACDC nächstes Jahr kommen ? Hast ja vielleicht mehr Möglichkeiten davon zu hören ? Wir wollen uuunbedingt hin


----------



## Marlowe (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Marlowe: Konzert in Spandau 20.09.08*

Ihr lieben Teichrocker!


Am Freitag um 15 Uhr fahre ich mit Drummer und Sänger los, 
und dann freue ich mich darauf, sollte doch ein Teichianer/eine
Teichianerin den Weg zum Konzert am Samstag finden.

Ich gestehe: Nach der Ankunft am Freitag werde ich ein Bier trinken und 
in einschlägigen Rockschuppen auf Tour gehen....

Kravatte ist dann gegen Leder ohne Ende getauscht.  

Es soll aber nicht eine Rutsche auf dem HIGHWAY TO HELL werden oder
nur dem SWEET HOME ALABAMA gefrönt werden, denn das kommt erst am
Samstag. 
 

Stay tuned,


Sir Marlowe


----------

